# Rate My Photography Website



## mathewtom (Aug 8, 2015)

We are the professional photographers in Kerala. Rate our website and provide us the feedback. Notify the drawbacks in it and help us to improve our service.

*Kerala Wedding photography*

Thanks


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry - I gave up
Waaaay too slow to load pages.
After getting the Home Page up, I tried three times to see the "About Us" page.
Gave up after a minute of waiting.
Not saying it is your site ... I just couldn't get a look.


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2015)

What do your friends and clients have to say about it?  I think anybody could critique a website.  What about yourself?  What do you think about it?  Did you build it yourself?  Did the person who made the website do any testing?

It's a bit slow for me as well.  Perhaps your images are not optimized for web publication.  I think your server is really slow.

It would be nice if the portfolios were in a slideshow, because it seems that I must click the buttons to see the next photo. Also the buttons tend to get lost in the background photos.


----------



## TomOScott (Aug 8, 2015)

mathewtom said:


> We are the professional photographers in Kerala. Rate our website and provide us the feedback. Notify the drawbacks in it and help us to improve our service.
> 
> *Kerala Wedding photography*
> 
> Thanks



I have a 35 megabit per second connection. It took 15 seconds before I saw a thing. It took 30 seconds to fully load. I realize that the U.S. has about the 25th fastest Internet in the world, but a 35 mps connection brings me closer to South Korean standards than most people. I don't know what your average Internet speed there is in Karala, but if it's like mine, hardly anyone will wait around for the results.

I thought maybe the entire site was loading an that's why it took so long. At least once it was loaded, you could navigate through the site with no more waiting. Then I clicked on About -- and waited another 15 seconds.

Sorry, I give up.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a decent connection and I have to agree with the above about the speed of loading. It took between 10-15 seconds for pages to load.
I like the layout and clicking the photo's in the gallery I didn't mind but having a slideshow option would be nice.
If you could put up something that lets the user know if you are currently on or off the air on the live stream prior to them clicking the link it would also be beneficial.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2015)

It took me 40 full seconds un til I saw a **single** thing...but the main page popped up fully loaded by 42 seconds. I looked at two galleries. Beautiful brides, lovely wedding clothes, but the number of photos (eight or nine) per wedding is too few! Overall, it looks like you can shoot.


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Overall, it looks like you can shoot.


Or more like two or three of you can shoot.  And several more do the editing.  

Your style is all over the map.


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a 3 Mb download speed connection and I saw the first page of your web site in about 5 seconds.
Be that as it may, what counts is how long it takes potential clients _in your market area_ to see/browse your web site.

Since you seem to be in India, I wouldn't worry to much about how long it takes people in the US to see your web site.
Considering cultural differences, again I would recommend input from people in your market area.


----------



## elizpage (Aug 8, 2015)

1) It's very slow and is taking my connection forever to load! I'm noticing a lot of people are saying the same thing. However, it was mentioned that you are in India as well.

2) I think it could do with being a bit cleaner, and I don't really like your watermark. 

3) The photos are nice though, for the most part- even though it's so frustrating to look through them because of my slow connection.


----------



## huuduan11cntt1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi . Kerala, I checked the website you see slightly slower load.


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 20, 2015)

I just tried it again, and it is loading much faster this time.

Went to your "About Us" page ...
I think you seriously need a native English speaker to fix up that page
(spelling errors, grammar errors, punctuation errors.  Layout of sentences could be better. Use of bullet points or lists would make some parts easier to read)

Best wishes


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------

